# Wer verbirgt sich hinter dieser fiesen Nummer ?



## C64doc (22 Juni 2003)

:evil: 
Bin durch Zufall auf diese Seite gestoßen  http://www.germancgi.de/forum/ , was ja auch nichts schlimmes ist.
Wird aber eines der Foren geöffnet und wieder geschlossen, so erscheint folgende Seite hxxp://80.190.194.10/2/?account=giffiles. (die URL habe ich durch die  xx entschärft)
 Zitat auf der Seite : 
Um vollen Zugriff zu erhalten, müssen Sie unser *kostenloses Zugangstool *nutzen, um in den Genuss der ganzen Grafiksachen zu gelangen.

Der Download dauert etwa 20 Sekunden.

Nach dem Start der Software klicken Sie bitte auf "Ja, weiter" 

Egal was angeklickt wird, das Ergebnis ist immer das Selbe: Download eines Dialers. Ich habe auf der ganzen Seite (die auch ein Impressum enthält) keinerlei Hinweise auf irgendwelche Kosten gefunden.
Da ich ISDN-User bin, ist es mir zu gefährlich weitere Versuche anzustellen. Kann sich da einmal ein DSL-User daran versuchen.


Gruß Manfred (C64doc)


----------



## Raimund (22 Juni 2003)

*forum*



Bei mir passiert nichts dergleichen ....

Gruss
Raimund


----------



## C64doc (22 Juni 2003)

Welchen Browser/BS verwendest du ?
Hier unter M$IE6 und Opera7 sowie Netscape7 getestet (Win xp pro).
Firewall aktiv, internetoptionen (M$IE, relativ sicher (kein Java, Activ Scripping, u.s.w.)


----------



## Raimund (22 Juni 2003)

Win 98 SE, IE 6 Version von T-Online 4.

Gruss
Raimund


----------



## Anonymous (22 Juni 2003)

C64doc schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe auf der ganzen Seite (die auch ein Impressum enthält) keinerlei Hinweise auf irgendwelche Kosten gefunden.
> Da ich ISDN-User bin, ist es mir zu gefährlich weitere Versuche anzustellen. Kann sich da einmal ein DSL-User daran versuchen.
> 
> 
> Gruß Manfred (C64doc)



Nach dem Download erhält der User ein Stardialerfenster (Mainpeanprodukt) mit deutlichem Hinweis auf die Zielrufnummer (0190059783) und den Kosten (69,95 €/60 Minuten) - also ab der Einwahl für eine Stunde!


----------



## C64doc (22 Juni 2003)

Danke für deine Bemühungen. Dann scheint das ja rechtlich ok zu sein. Moralisch finde ich solche Verknüpfungen trotzdem verwerflich.


----------



## Anonymous (22 Juni 2003)

So könntet auch Ihr Euer Web finanzieren, obwohl ich nicht so recht glauben kann, dass auf diese Masche so sehr viele User einsteigen. Verwerflich ist das meiner Meinung nach nicht, eher nur bedenklich für denjenigen, der für den Hochpreis etwas "besonderes" erwartet.


----------



## SprMa (22 Juni 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Verwerflich ist das meiner Meinung nach nicht, eher nur bedenklich für denjenigen, der für den Hochpreis etwas "besonderes" erwartet.



Warum nicht verwerflich. Es gibt im BGB den schönen Paragraphen § 138 BGB. Meiner Meinung nach könnte man da schon ein bischen hinargumentieren. Denn wo ist der Gegen_wert_ für einen Internetzugang EUR 70,- zu verlangen?


Matthias


----------



## Anonymous (22 Juni 2003)

Das Angebot habe ich mir nicht näher betrachtet, das überlasse ich dem wahren Interessenten. Problematisch finde ich da schon eher, dass eben doch zahlreiche User eben wahr interessiert sind und schließlich den Preis nicht bezahlen wollen - dafür gibt es den zivilen Rechtsweg oder (was ich stets als erstes machen würde) die Möglichkeit mit dem Anbieter über dessen Angebot zu reden. Im Zweifelsfall kann man auch den Carrier (hier z. B. Mainpean) in die Diskussion mit einbeziehen, da unter Umständen bei unlauteren Geschaftspraktiken (fehlender Gegenwert) auch deren AGB´s betroffen sind und so u. U. ein Storno zu erreichen wäre.


----------



## Raimund (22 Juni 2003)

*Meinpein*

:evil: 
@anna,

der python hat mal geprahlt, wieviele Millionen seine Dialer bringen. Er hat bezueglich seiner Geschaeftsmethoden kein Blatt vor den Mund genommen.

Dass er sich ploetzlich mit so etwas wie AGB und Storno beschaeftigt?

Gruss
Raimund


----------



## Anonymous (22 Juni 2003)

@Raimund

da ist was dran - oder vielleicht auch nicht? Um mal die Frotzelei auf den Punkt zu bringen, könntest immernoch auf mein PN-Angebot von gestern zurück kommen - bin heute Nachmittag, bis 16 h, erreichbar. Womöglich gibt das Deiner Position mir ggü. neuen Auftrieb.


----------

